
Real-time dashboards considered harmful - wlll
https://m.signalvnoise.com/real-time-dashboards-considered-harmful-7ab026942ac
======
chickenfries
"Real-time dashboards considered harmful"

"There are cases where real-time dashboards are invaluable. Knowing whether
database response time is higher right now than it was a few minutes ago is
incredibly useful when your site is slow, and we use real-time dashboards
extensively for solving availability and performance problems at Basecamp."

What an awful title.

